# Furries and Dating.



## Selunca (Aug 12, 2006)

I just had a simple question, that amazeing had boggled my mind for a while.

How important is it for you, as a furry, to date someone who is also a fur?

I've been dating for about 5 years, and only my most recent boyfriend (Now fiance. ) was a fur, however, he never realized what it was called. Most of my old boyfriends made fun of me, and said I was retarded, etc.

So how important IS it for you to date a fur? Would you concider dating a non-fur? Etc. Discuss!

*edit* AACK! Thanks Hana for that typo correction for me! 5 years, not 15 o.o!!


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 12, 2006)

very important to me. i always make sure people know i'm a fur before i even think of dating them. so that way they know what they're getting into and can't act all surprised about it. why is it important though? because i want someone who can understand why i like furs because they do to. i hate it when people act like it's stupid are as you're ex-boyfriends put it >retarded< that sort of thing is unacceptable. if they can't accept the fact that i'm a fur then there will be too much friction which leads to too many problems down the road. you know what i mean? just wanting to be with someone who has the same kind of love for furs that i have. some people may think it shouldn't matter but it does to me. they don't have to like furs just accept the fact and not dis me for it and i'll be fine with them regardless. i just would rather have a furry is all. someone who shares my interests you know?


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 12, 2006)

You've been dating since you were 5 years old? I hope that's a typo.

Me, I'd prefer to date non-furries, because I'm not that much of a "furry" myself. In fact, my current boyfriend dislikes furries but knows full well my interest in them, and it doesn't bother him. For me it's just a hobby. I imagine it would be different if it were a lifestyle.


----------



## Evol (Aug 12, 2006)

Not important.  What should it really matter what they're into?

I'm glad I don't date a furry.  That would be awkwaaaaaaaaaaaard.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Aug 12, 2006)

To me its very important. I would never date a guy who isnt a furry himself or atlast know what it is and accept it from my side. I have it the same way with my believes.. My last two ex's were furries like me but both laughed at me and openly said I was insane and stuff, because Im a pagan.. So I made up my mind and shall never again date a guy who is not a furry and a pagan or know about both, accept it and either respect it or keep their mouth shut.

Luckily I found the sweetest pagan fur in the world now and has been his girl for about 9 months n.n


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Aug 12, 2006)

It doesn't really matter so much to me. I've yet to actually date a furry, so yeah...Mostly I look for personality. 

[size=small]And long dark hair but that I can live without since it's only a superficial trait.[/size]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 12, 2006)

Not important because this is all side stuff to me, I'm an artist first and foremost, and it would be like how important is it to me if the other person likes sports. If he's the guy that just flicks on the TV and sits back watching a game or is he the guy that paints his massive gut with a letter and screams for his favorite team?

So it's more of how we get along and put up with each other's crap, since that's basically what a relationship is about (it's not that people don't have feelings for each other, I'm saying that most people fall in love and try to change someone instead of understanding how to work with them).


----------



## dani-kitty (Aug 12, 2006)

*RE:  Furries and Dating.*



			
				Evol said:
			
		

> Not important.  What should it really matter what they're into?



iawtc. 

If they're in the fandom, cool, whatever. If they aren't; cool, whatever. 

Just give me someone that is sane,  stable, younger than 40, and doesn't think that fansubbing hentai in their parent's basement is an acceptable profession...and judging by some of the guys that have tried to ask me out that were furries -- I'm really not sure I'm going to find those qualities in the fandom.

I just can't see myself dating someone that considers this a lifestyle, or someone that thinks that tye-dyed wolf shirts are high fashion.


----------



## XianJaguar (Aug 12, 2006)

Well, he doesn't have to be a 'furry' per se (that *often* comes with a whole 'nother set of problems), but he does have to like what I do (ie, draw anthro art, go to conventions, etc) and he'd have to like animals and be open to owning unusual pets (snakes, lizards, frogs, Madagascar hissing cockroaches, rats, possums, etc.)

Usually the above requirements cancel out anyone who's NOT a furry, or who is NOT Steve Irwin the Crocodile Hunter at the very least. I'm the sort that will be driving along, see a snake/possum/etc. ambling alongside the road, and have to stop (if it's possible and safe to do so) and jump out and investigate.

Plus, I really don't want children, and most non-fannish people DO want them.


----------



## Evol (Aug 12, 2006)

XianJaguar said:
			
		

> Plus, I really don't want children, and most non-fannish people DO want them.



I don't think that's true.  There's a lot of perfectly normal, non-fan related (I mean any fandom) childfree people out there.  I managed to find one.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Aug 12, 2006)

I only care that my boyfriend respects me and the things I'm into. I never ask him to like anything himself, I just ask him to keep an open mind and sort of let sleeping dogs lie kind of thing. He's seen my art and listened to my music, some of which he's liked and some of which made him tell me I'm pretty 'weird' for liking, but he doesn't tell me to stop or beat me up about it. I dunno, I don't classify myself as a 'fur' anyways so I guess I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Bane (Aug 12, 2006)

Dating Furs? Jeez, theres like no-one else near around here that is a fur, I didn't even know what one was a few months ago. But, yeah, dating a fur? Does it matter? As long as that person is who you care for in your life the most, but dating a fur could be cool too as it is someone with the same insterests.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Aug 12, 2006)

*RE:  Furries and Dating.*



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> So it's more of how we get along  and put up with each other's crap, since that's basically what a relationship is about (it's not that people don't have feeling for each other, I'm saying that most people fall in love and try to change someone instead of understanding how to work with them).



QFT. I know far too well how that goes. What is it with people trying ot make you into their perfect lover? It just doesn't work. And frankly...It's boring.


----------



## XianJaguar (Aug 12, 2006)

*RE:   Furries and Dating.*



			
				Evol said:
			
		

> XianJaguar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeaaah... I totally forgot to mention my other little requirement for dating. They'd have to be a Christian. That really makes it hard in my little world to find any dates. Because MOST (non-fannish) Christian men really really want kids. I've not met one yet that didn't (least not in my church.)

I'm sure there's a few out there, but I haven't found 'em (and even if I did, would we even be compatible?)

Ah well.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 12, 2006)

i'm a christian and i don't want kids. (yah thas just what the world needs, more of me running around :shock: ) but then again i'm not non-fannish. i don't make as big a deal about being a fur as others do. in real life i keep it to myself unless i'm trying to hook-up. (and i already explained why)


----------



## Kyrre (Aug 12, 2006)

Of the four people I've dated, the last two were furries.  I knew Josh was a furry, but I didn't even think about that when I asked him out, because it didn't matter.  I found out Jeice was a furry about 6 months into our relationship, and it didn't affect anything there either.

I would consider the last two completely coincidence, because I've dated non-furries before without a problem.  To me, it would just be another shared trait about us, like having a similar hobby.


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 12, 2006)

Why the hell would it matter? If they take offense to it, then, alright.

But if they don't, why would it make a difference if their a fur or not?

Oh wait! I guess being part of some "fandom" takes precedence over everything else in life.

"Your a millionaire, good looking, don't mind what Im doing, but whats that...? Your not a fur?"

"Oh too bad, see you later."


----------



## InvaderPichu (Aug 12, 2006)

I'd date a nonfur, yes. o.o As long as they accept what I'm into, then things will be fine. They don't have to be into it themselves.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 12, 2006)

i guess if i were to ever start dating (i enjoy being alone) i would prefer to date a furry, but wouldnt be bothered by dating a non-furry, as long as they accepted my hobby and who i am


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 12, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> I'd date a nonfur, yes. o.o As long as they accept what I'm into, then things will be fine. They don't have to be into it themselves.



you know what? thas pretty much what i was trying to say earlier. but i have trouble sometimes explaining myself. especially over the net. (have to choose my words carefully so people won't misinterpret what i'm saying)


----------



## Selunca (Aug 12, 2006)

Maybe I should clarify. I didn't mean I won't date a non-fur. I just ment that I like dating my current fiance because he is a fur. He dosn't do the whole.. internet, conventions, drawing, etc. He just loves animals, likes being drawn by me as a large cream colored fox, and is exsceptionally hairy. 

Otherwise, I'm in a similar boat as Xian, I'm catholic, and don't want kids. So it was hard for me to find someone similar. Mark wants atleast one child,  but he's catholic, and hes good to me.

Sorry fo all the misconceptions about my post!


----------



## Kyrre (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't think catholic furs that don't want children are that rare anymore.  I'm one too.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Aug 13, 2006)

Personally, I would certainly *prefer* to date within the fandom, but it's not a must. I have had one relationship with another fur, and it was *so* liberating not to have to explain anything to her about it... because she knew where I was coming from. I find the idea of dating outside the fandom again a little daunting... having to answer all the questions about what 'furry' is, and after explaining, *still* feeling like they don't really get it. However, as long as they were cool about it, I wouldn't rule it out. After all, beggars can't be choosers... and *this* guy is most definitely a beggar when it comes to the love department LOL!


----------



## Evol (Aug 13, 2006)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:
			
		

> Personally, I would certainly *prefer* to date within the fandom, but it's not a must. I have had one relationship with another fur, and it was *so* liberating not to have to explain anything to her about it... because she knew where I was coming from. I find the idea of dating outside the fandom again a little daunting... having to answer all the questions about what 'furry' is, and after explaining, *still* feeling like they don't really get it.



I think this is a good point to go on when I explain why I _won't_ date a fur.  Most furries are way too... I dunno... _furry_ for me.  I can't have someone who's going to spend their whole paycheck on a fursuit or the latest commission from (insert big name artist here).  I can't have someone who seriously uses the terms "scritch," "yiff," or "murr" in the bedroom.  I can't have someone who goes to every single con with me (half the reason I go is because I like seeing my friends WITHOUT my significant other.)

I like explaining what I'm into with any new person I'm dating.  As long as I'm sane about the fact that I draw anthro animals, they shouldn't have anything to complain about.  Hell, I dated a goon and a "furry hater" for 5 years, and my experience with that was great because we agreed on things we disliked about the furry fandom.  Not that it was the basis of our relationship, but you have to have your hobbies as a couple (besides D&D,) right?

Also, I like that my husband doesn't identify himself as a wallaby - I'd be having to draw him much more art than I do now.


----------



## jackmcfur (Aug 14, 2006)

It would be nice to have some extra points in common just like any other relationship


----------



## RedFeather (Aug 14, 2006)

I've been dating a fur for over a year now. Before that, I was dating a non-fur for two years. When I was dating the non-fur, I found myself having to explain a lot of things about myself and about the fandom, whereas the guy I am dating now knows a lot about it already so it's a heck of a lot easier to talk about. Furry fandom is a major part of my life, so it only makes sense that I should find someone with at least a little overlap there.

Also, having someone who can properly look at your furry art is very nice. I got very tired of the "So, what do you think!" ... "Well... it's a dog-person..."

Also, it is SOOO great to go to a furry convention with someone who enjoys it as much as I do, as opposed to going because he feels obligated.


----------



## VictusDraconis (Aug 14, 2006)

I have dated non-furs, and would again, although I prefer furs. I like to be able to do stuff with whoever I'm dating. Having the same interests of course helps that. It's just to me like most people who like a certain type of music would rather date someone who also liked that type of music. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## SakitaStar (Aug 14, 2006)

I had a lot of unsuccessful relationships with people not of the furry persuasion.  The main problem came from my first boyfriend being very uncomfortable with the idea, so I kept it from other until I felt safe telling them.  I was left me on edge, thinking that they would leave me over it, which, by itself, destroyed a few potential relationships. 

My current boyfriend is a fur and I wouldn't have it any other way.  We've been together for a year and a half. I feel comfortable showing him my art and he doesn't mind when I break out the dog harness for a little bit of play.  He's not even really into the harness stuff, but at least he doesn't freak about it being a "dog's" harness.

I think it more comes down to the open mindedness of the person you are dating.  I have had non fur boys that don't really understand, but chose not to judge, and I those relationships were pretty good (though not nearly as fulfilling and long term as my current one).   

I don't know if that answered you question or not.


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 14, 2006)

> The main problem came from my first boyfriend being very uncomfortable with the idea.



Jeeze, you people need to learn how to keep things from loved ones.


----------



## Selunca (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:  Furries and Dating.*



			
				Kyrre said:
			
		

> I don't think catholic furs that don't want children are that rare anymore.  I'm one too.



*gasp* YEEEY!! >^^< 
I feel the whole Catholic idea of "BREED BREED BREED BREED" is a little.. erm.. yea. Nuff said I guess. If I do have children, I want only one, because I'm lazy and will probably be a poor mother (not to mention I have a shitload of porn all over my house. )


----------



## ElazulAoneko (Aug 14, 2006)

Selunca said:
			
		

> I feel the whole Catholic idea of "BREED BREED BREED BREED" is a little.. erm.. yea.


It's the priests I tell ya, they don't get any on their own so they impose their wants on us. o_o

Joking, heh. Anyway, so far the last relationship I was in was with a non-furry. It was nice, didn't really have to explain much, it was as if she coulda blended into the fandom without anyone knowing she wasn't a fur (aside from the fact she lacked a personal fur unlike many out there). She actually found my being a fur cute, which I take as a blessing and a curse (if only because too many have called me cute in the past). Funny thing is, she became a fur herself after the breakup when she had to move across the country.


----------



## Bane (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmmm......what do I know? I have never dated a furry.......I don't know any furries in my area.....:cry:


----------



## Selunca (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:  Furries and Dating.*



			
				Bane said:
			
		

> Hmmm......what do I know? I have never dated a furry.......I don't know any furries in my area.....:cry:



Have you tried pounced.org? I thought there were no other furries in Iowa aside from myself and Merrypaws, but I found out there are about 20! Try it, its rather awesome.


----------



## Bane (Aug 15, 2006)

Ah, ok. I could not use Bane, so i am Teacis. I have joined there as well.


----------



## Bane (Aug 15, 2006)

No, no other furries in New Zealand........
:cry::cry::cry:
I have something in my eye.........*blubber*


----------



## Todd Fox (Aug 15, 2006)

Aw hell, I tried dating nonfurs because that was all that was,.. and still is around.  Sadly most of the fandom is gay.  the females in it are already snatched up or unintrested. 

so dating in the fandom, unless you're gay, is damn near impossible.  But that's the male perspective.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Aug 16, 2006)

Bane said:
			
		

> No, no other furries in New Zealand........



Dont say that just yet. I thought for many years that I was very much alone in the fandom over here (I live in denmark.. I believe new zealand isnt smaller than denmark) I had no irl fur friends and had never met anyone just untill about 3 years ago where one male fur found me online and it turned up him and his gf, who is also a furry, only lived like an hour away from my town. So much for me feeling all alone in the whole wide world over here XD we are 90 furries in this country, Im friends with like 20 of them (3 living just 10 minutes by walking from here =p)

Anyway, my point is.. dont give up and dont say there is no furries in New Zealand when you dont reallly know for sure.. Who says every furry is signed up on that dating site? Who says everyone knows there are other people like them in this world and who said there isnt anyone (furry) in new zealand feeling just as alone as you. Dont give up. One might live closer to you than you think.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Aug 16, 2006)

What did I tell you (be glad I bothered to lift my ass and help XD)

Here is a site to find furries all around the world
http://www.halfdragon.de/furryfinder/

Here are some profiles. I hope the url's works but if not then you can look up new zealand yourself
http://www.halfdragon.de/furryfinder/index.cgi?action=viewprofile&user=Snickers&marker.x=5030&marker.y=1826
http://www.halfdragon.de/furryfinder/index.cgi?action=viewprofile&user=Spaztian&marker.x=5030&marker.y=1826
http://www.halfdragon.de/furryfinder/index.cgi?action=viewprofile&user=Mayfurr&marker.x=5030&marker.y=1826
http://www.halfdragon.de/furryfinder/index.cgi?action=viewprofile&user=Faerith&marker.x=5030&marker.y=1826
http://www.halfdragon.de/furryfinder/index.cgi?action=viewprofile&user=Faerith&marker.x=5030&marker.y=1826
http://www.halfdragon.de/furryfinder/index.cgi?action=viewprofile&user=zarathus&marker.x=5030&marker.y=1826
http://www.halfdragon.de/furryfinder/index.cgi?action=viewprofile&user=EzraPanthy&marker.x=5030&marker.y=1826

These are just some furries living in new zealand. Im 99.9% sure there are more, seeing that not all furries in this whole wide world knows of thise search site here either =p


----------



## Mr Cullen (Aug 16, 2006)

I've never dated anyone, ever. Iblame my own personal faults for that and nothing else.


----------



## Auradeva (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah... I think it's more important that you don't date someone who calls you retarded.

My Ex was a furry finatic, but he still called me stupid to my face.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 16, 2006)

heh, if they arnt into it its cool with me, i would never shove it in their face and demand they become one, but if they are turned off by me being one then they can go find someone else


----------



## Rave (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not even sure that having a fellow anthro enthusiast or whatever for a date would be that great. I mean opposites attract and all that. I have friends that I confide in about "furry" stuff, but that's casual friends and fellow enthusiasts.  

I see so many folks in the fandom limit themselves socially and in romance to the people who can relate to their enthusiam for anthro stuff. It seems like a good idea, but it sometimes leads to making connections that are not as healthy as they at first appear just to be with someone who is into the same Intarweb stuff. Being able to laugh about Homestar Runner together and get the same joke references is a nice ice breaker sometimes, but it's not everything, and neither is the "furry" stuff.   

I have only even shown my anthro art to a couple of my past SO's. One was sort of into it, and the other was ambivalent. I did not expect or want either of them to be into the "furry" thing in the end. I just felt like sharing cause art is an important part of who I am. Neither of them freaked out upon seeing my work or anything like that either though. The way some people on the Web talk derisively about "furry" art, you would think anyone normal who see's an anthro drawing is obliged to immediately start running around screaming and insisting that you are insane for drawing it. Actually, to the average person, it's just not that big a deal one way or the other.


----------



## Todd Fox (Aug 16, 2006)

Rave said:
			
		

> Actually, to the average person, it's just not that big a deal one way or the other.



Yea right.  where do you live, the people around here would probably lynch me.  now trying to find someone out there that would tolerate my fandom much less accept it i would be set,.. however this is not the case.  But i kinda usually date in the medical community too.  Damn synics,.. oh wait, ^.^

I'll tell you what.  let me know to whom this is no big deal and i'll be there.  exept gay,


----------



## Rave (Aug 16, 2006)

*RE:   Furries and Dating.*



			
				Todd Fox said:
			
		

> Rave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Well, I guess my area IS sort of liberal...I live in the Washington DC metro area. A number of anthro-related artists and such are in the general vicinity. I think Huskie may still be next door in Silver Spring Maryland and Jennadelle of Deviant Art fame grew up right in Fairfax, to name a couple. I used to think California was the center of all things "furry", but was surprised to discover how many anthro artists and such are around here. 

If anything, some folks are TOO liberal even for me sometimes around here. It's a very diverse area with plenty of conservative folks too though. I'm just saying the overall tone is fairly "liberal" for lack of a better term, perhaps more so than the locals realize, relative to other parts of the country I mean. 

Anyway, I also showed some of my stuff, including the *gasp!* pinups, to an artist friend I met at work and she was simply curious and interested in seeing more such art. No freak out there either. I'm sure there are places where people really would take anthro art the wrong way though, but hey, everyone is different wherever you go. You have to pick who you share things with carefully in any case.  

And then, I never said anything about people being accepting of the fandom at large. I was only referring to the art aspect of things. Anyone  would wear fur suits and tails in public etc. at their own risk, wherever they happen to be. Drawings are one thing, "lifestyle" stuff is another.


----------



## Bane (Aug 16, 2006)

*RE:  Furries and Dating.*



			
				Ziba the lioness said:
			
		

> What did I tell you (be glad I bothered to lift my ass and help XD)
> 
> Here is a site to find furries all around the world
> http://www.halfdragon.de/furryfinder/
> ...



Thanks for looking for me, but they are all on the north island, I live on the south island, Mid canterbury. Maybe I will stay a lonely fox furrie......


----------



## Kyrre (Aug 17, 2006)

*RE:   Furries and Dating.*



			
				Todd Fox said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what.  let me know to whom this is no big deal and i'll be there.  exept gay,



The three C's in Ohio: Cleveland, Columbus, and Cincy.  Then, of course, there's my current hometown, Dayton.  I've never once had a problem outside in the suburbs of these big cities either.  Frankly, most people don't care about it.  Even my friends in a very-right wing religious organziation don't see a problem... as long as you recognize that the body given to you is special and you shouldn't want to change it, blah blah...

So, yes, Ohioans in general are either indifferent or think it's funny.  In the 4 years I've lived here, I have not met a single hostile person in regards to anything furry-related.

Then there's Ontario, Canada and most of Upstate NY that I can vouch for too.


----------



## sailorharmony2000 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd date someone, furry or not. I'd hate to say, "well, are you a furry? Oh, okay, then this won't work..." without giving it a try first. Someone can not be into something, but not put down the other who is into a certain thing. I would be even harder to say "Okay, I can't date you, as you're not a furry" if I already have feeling for that guy. *shrug*

(I don't want children, either)


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 17, 2006)

Ziba the lioness said:
			
		

> Here is a site to find furries all around the world
> http://www.halfdragon.de/furryfinder/



hey thas a cool site ziba. thanx for helping him out cuz you just helped me out as well. i shall register on this site as D-WOLF, for that is my fursona, as soon as possible.

edit: i'm the 154th furry to register on that site apparently. not that it means anything except not enough furries know about that site. atleast right now....


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Aug 17, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> hey thas a cool site ziba. thanx for helping him out cuz you just helped me out as well. i shall register on this site as D-WOLF, for that is my fursona, as soon as possible.
> 
> edit: i'm the 154th furry to register on that site apparently. not that it means anything except not enough furries know about that site. atleast right now....



Hehe, glad I could help you as well  and yeah, this site is pretty new for most furries even though its been up for some years now. My gues is just that they dont advertise enough for it XD To be kind to them maybe I should put a link to them on my board =p and someone could make a new forum threat about them here.. I'll do that in a few minutes (after a phone call) unless someone beats me to it


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 17, 2006)

I think you mean "thread," Ann. Threatening someone into a relationship is not a good idea. lol

Phone calls and letters are a good idea, as well as passing photos over the internet and live chatting. It allows you to become more comfortable with the person. After a while, you may want to go visit that person to see if the relationship becomes stronger.

Though beware... I've seen online relationships end in the blink of an eye, even ones that have lasted for years. And I know because I was the victim of one. It still hurts me to this day.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Aug 17, 2006)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> I think you mean "thread," Ann.



Lol, yeah. Sorry Sonic =p Just me typing too fast and being too lazy to check for mistakes before posting XD

and, *huggles* I know what you went through, your a cute guy and hella nice.. she was an asshole to break up with you.... But I hope you'll feel much better soon


----------



## Todd Fox (Aug 17, 2006)

Tried the long distance thing.  but sadly where i'm at now there is a total of about seven furries i know about.  and a black hole of entertaiment.

But i guess i just have to find a chick that shows me it can happen, this far,.. nix.

But i think that from the above posts that noone here is gonna not date someone not furry.  but it is really appreciated to not get the WTF stare and gradualy left.  It's not a question of furry or not i think but at least understanding.


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE:   Furries and Dating.*



			
				Ziba the lioness said:
			
		

> The Sonic God said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.

Long distance relationships are a bit different when it comes to being a soldier of war, being sent halfway around the world knowing that you could orphan your kids at any time against your will...

Furries and long distance relationships isn't a matter of being forced to do something you don't want to do. All you need to do is work for it.

Love isn't just given to you, it's earned through hard work.


----------



## Malkavia (Aug 18, 2006)

I only read the first post, not the rest of this thread, so nobody smack me xP

It's not important I don't think to date a fur fan specifically. My boyfriend of 5 years is nowhere even near being into it. He doesn't even draw. He writes, but even then he doesn;t do any fur stuff. 

But what is important to me si that he doesn't dis it, or make fun of it, or hate on it. He knows it's there and will talk with me about my characters, but he's supportive of it, which I think is the most important thing.


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE:  Furries and Dating.*



			
				Malkavia said:
			
		

> But what is important to me si that he doesn't dis it, or make fun of it, or hate on it. He knows it's there and will talk with me about my characters, but he's supportive of it, which I think is the most important thing.



At least he's understanding. That's so hard to find in any relationship these days, of someone who will understand you for who you are and never discriminate nor judge you.


----------



## Reaperfox (Aug 22, 2006)

I think one of the first things I asked my now-boyfriend, then-friend, when I first met him was 'so, if you were an animal what would you be?' 

I wouldn't rule out anyone who wasn't a furry, BUT they'd have to "get" me and a LOT of my ways and interests are pretty limiting. They'd have to at least put up with anthro art, desire to get to conventions, my having a fursona, etc etc. They'd also have to be as huge an animal-person as I am. And they'd have to be a nerd. 

It helps when they ARE a furry though, because they're on a FEW of the same levels as you (i.e you can text them 'wanna yiff?' and they know what you mean *whistles*)


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 22, 2006)

Not important.  I would consider it icing on the cake, so to speak.  I'd be more concerned with a mutual understanding of the hobby.  As in, this is my thing and they get it, but don't have to be a part of it.


----------



## Lmai (Aug 22, 2006)

My husband is pretty much like me in everyway. We have our differences but when it comes to the Anthro Community, being a christian and having a deep love for martial arts, we are a compelte match.

I was very lucky to meet someone so compatible with me. If I had not met him and I was still out in the dating world, I would not truly care whether the man I found was a furry/anthro enthusiast or not. So long as they accepted what i chose to do, didnt mind comming to the occasional con and supported my artwork and beliefs.

I honestly never wanted kids, but my husband did. My son was a very pleasant accident however and i wouldnt trade him for the world. He also has a love for the anthro community, but being one year old he's more fascinated in the fursuites ^.^


----------



## Todd Fox (Aug 22, 2006)

Lmai said:
			
		

> We have our differences but when it comes to the Anthro Community, being a christian



you know, that is one thing i didn't think of before til i read that.  I was actually passed over by one girl furry because of my religious prefrence, with is none. she is a christian and i have no problems with any religion, and never said a cross word about it and can discuss it.  i think religion is history and so i even study it, just don't belive in it.  that's all.

I just have to tally that up to another difficulty of furry dating.  Religion.  

we may accept that the other is french or serbian, one a furry and the other a trekkie, a wolf or a dragon,.. but religious and not, old habits tend to die hard i guess.


----------



## emptyF (Aug 23, 2006)

i married my non-furry. . .then i told her.

that was fun.  she's over it now and i've even got her coloring one of my drawings as we speak 

furreligiousness though, that is an interesting topic.  i've never been a christian, never read a bible, and been to a church service once in my entire life, so i don't know too much about what christianity has to say about the natural world and/or the priciples behind furriness, but from what i understand at least certain branches of christian faith are not that tollerant.  more reasearch on my part is in order.  i'm a taoist and she's a wiccan, both very nature based faiths, and i admit i'm surprised to not find more pagans in the fur community type thing.


----------



## angieness (Aug 23, 2006)

It's not really a big enough part of my life to make much difference over who I date heh It'd be fun and all if they were into the art but it's not necessary. I would much rather they be cat people than anything since I have 4 of them and if the relationship ever got serious they'd have to live with them too


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Aug 23, 2006)

emptyF said:
			
		

> and i admit i'm surprised to not find more pagans in the fur community type thing.



Youd be surprised if you knew how many furries are pagans. I am one myself and so is my boyfriend and I know several other furries who are also following the pagan branch, everything from stanists, to wicca, regular pagan, budism etc etc. I wont mention names however since I dont know how many of them would actually like to have their believes advertised. Sadly too many christians are still hunting us down like if we were beasts...


----------



## XianJaguar (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE:   Furries and Dating.*



			
				Ziba the lioness said:
			
		

> emptyF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hunting you down like you were beasts? That's got to be the most ridiculous thing I've heard in a long time. Well, at least since the last time someone cried "ZOMG FURSECUTION!" When was the last time someone (Christian or otherwise) held a gun to your head for being a Wiccan/Pagan?

If you think you're being 'hunted' by Christians, you need to look at your martyr complex. Seriously. No one is hunting you down. Your rights are just as protected as anyone else's and if anything, they're doing everything they can in the Government to remove ANY speck of Christianity from your life, including taking prayer out of schools, attempting to remove "in God We Trust" from the money, trying to take out "one nation under God" out of the pledge, making cities take down Nativity sets in public areas, etc.

The law's on YOUR side, and NO one is hunting you down. (For that matter, no one is hunting Christians down either. Eesh. This is America, not Auschwitz.)

And you're right about one thing: The Furry Community is mostly Pagan/Wiccan/Alternative beliefs or 'other' (ie, agnostic, atheist, etc). The percentage of Christians as opposed to 'other beliefs' is pretty darn low. (I'd guess that *less* than 10% of the people in fandom claim Christianity as their religion). 

For someone to say they don't see a lot of pagans/wiccans in furry fandom, is like someone walking into a forest and saying they don't see any trees. ;P


----------



## Lmai (Aug 23, 2006)

> For someone to say they don't see a lot of pagans/wiccans in furry fandom, is like someone walking into a forest and saying they don't see any trees. ;P



I have to agree with you there hun.

I've found few chrisians within the furry community, but then again I'm not really paying attention to religion when dealing with the furry cpmmunity as we all believe different things. The way I see it, the furry fandom is just like the rest of the world, there are different religions and thats that.

But I believe there may be a reason for seeing mainly wiccan/Pagan/Athiest etc etc rather then Christian, catholic and such. My husbands family is at odds with us being involved with the furry community, they believe for some reason that the furry community is related to some form of satanic ritual. Plus the idea of 'furry' is seen by the general public as being more Pagan/Shamanistic which I found can deter alot of other religions who see such things as sacriligious. It's kind of close minded thinking to see the furry community as such since really, furry is something you like. Granted like everything, people tend to take the whole thing very very seriously and practice some odd things, which just enhances the whole "OMG SATANIC ANIMAL RITUAL" Generalization.

As for not seeing alot of pagans/wiccans, I found that alot of people dont really say what religion they are, unless of course they are asked or the topic is brought up in a discussion, because they arent in the community because of their religion. They are in the furry fandom because they share a common interest. 

I have to admit dissapointment when I hear things like 'This girl passed me by beause i wasnt Christian' Thankfully in the furry community this is a rare occurence.

But yes, Those are my thoughts.


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 23, 2006)

> "OMG SATANIC ANIMAL RITUAL"



Yay for satanic beliefs guys!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 23, 2006)

yah i don't really think anyones huntin you down. I'm christian (i guess thats what you'd call me even though i never go to church and never think about religion) and i don't have a problem with other religions. actually, i really don't care. i just kinda embrace all religions

(we probably better get off this religion topic before the debating takes a VERY wrong turn!)


----------



## TeeGee (Aug 23, 2006)

XianJaguar said:
			
		

> And you're right about one thing: The Furry Community is mostly Pagan/Wiccan/Alternative beliefs or 'other' (ie, agnostic, atheist, etc). The percentage of Christians as opposed to 'other beliefs' is pretty darn low. (I'd guess that *less* than 10% of the people in fandom claim Christianity as their religion).



I have yet to see a Scientologist Furry.


----------



## emptyF (Aug 23, 2006)

yak the scientologist has spoken!  he was just funnin', but that was his old sig.

as for the forest and trees analogy, i thought about this too and what i came up with is that christians are just more vocal about their beliefs.  us alternative types are more speak when spoken to about it.


----------



## SlyFox (Aug 23, 2006)

Well the thing is if the person im dating is actualy into me they woulndt care what I like or dislike only like me for who I am. Unless of course they are a hunter.....


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 24, 2006)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> XianJaguar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God help us all if they exist.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Aug 24, 2006)

XianJaguar said:
			
		

> For someone to say they don't see a lot of pagans/wiccans in furry fandom, is like someone walking into a forest and saying they don't see any trees. ;P



Well, I didnt mean being hunted down with like a gun to my head and stuff XD lol. What I ment is that it is hard to go anywhere at all unless you hide your religion. If you show your pagan religion in public not many minutes will pass by and you have people staring at you in an odd way, maybe yell at you and stuff. Ive even tried having christian people comming to me on the streat (also at my home) asking me if I want them to help me, last time that happened I however claimed to be a satanist and God! they couldnt get away fast enough! LOLOLOL I also once tried having a christian friend do that to me at school, I had to fight with my anger not to freak in the middle of the class and yell at him.... Thats what I ment by hunting, some christians wont leave you alone if they see your not one of them. Im not saying all christians are like that however... 

But ok, back to the quote above. Your damn right about that XD Most furries do follow some kind of a nature religion, only a few are christians or muslims (yes, Ive seen two furry muslims) Only seen one jewish muslim before though... Somehow it seems weird why there is so few furries of the bigger religions, but on the other hand it also seems logic, since they (unlike pagans etc) for the main part sees animals as being lower beings than humans.


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ziba the lioness said:
			
		

> Your damn right about that XD Most furries do follow some kind of a nature religion, only a few are christians or muslims (yes, Ive seen two furry muslims) Only seen one jewish muslim before though...


"Jewish muslim"? An interesting solution to the Middle East conflicts that would be... _*blinks*_

(OT) (Would be curious to see an unbiased, updated poll on that topic in the fandom ^^)

=


			
				Selunca said:
			
		

> So how important IS it for you to date a fur? Would you concider dating a non-fur? Etc. Discuss!


Gonna be somewhat hypothetical, but personally there would likely be a good number of areas where major differences of opinion might cause stress somewhere along the line.
As to where fur/non-fur fits in that; yes, important to a degree both in isolation and other correlating matters, but also an easy one to scope out starting from over here.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Aug 24, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> "Jewish muslim"? An interesting solution to the Middle East conflicts that would be... _*blinks*_



Gahh my bad! XD does it help mentioning Ive only had a few hours sleep and a very long day today? =p what I ment was one jewish furry....


----------



## Evol (Aug 24, 2006)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> I have yet to see a Scientologist Furry.



Unfortunately, I know one.

Oh, and I could pour my love on you forever for your avatar.


----------



## Evol (Aug 24, 2006)

Ziba the lioness said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm Jewish.


----------



## lynseyr87 (Aug 25, 2006)

It isn't necessary for me or something I demand BUT it would be nice to have someone with that in common.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Aug 25, 2006)

In answer to that actual question. I do have a partner, although they just happened to be the first person/Fur I met, and we've been together ever since. We share the same general interests.. Though when thinking of it, if I had been single, I'd probably stay single.

Religious Furries.. Dont really know of any in the uk.. though I do get miffed when, on a couple of occasions, american furs have stated their religion whilst introducing themselves. I dont quite get why it would be important for someone to think its essential to bring it up.
Kinda like me saying "Hi, I'm Nexus and I'm bisexual. Nice to meet you."

=/


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Aug 25, 2006)

Evol said:
			
		

> I'm Jewish.



Oki  then your the second jewish furry I know  but its still a very low number when thinking about how many furries there are in the other religions.. Not that religion really matters though, I just find it a little funny with that big difference


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 25, 2006)

I know of at least 4 Jewish artists/furries on the site.


----------



## AriaKitty (Aug 25, 2006)

Well to answer the original question XD

It isn't important if the person I date is into anthrostuff or not. I've dated my current b/f for almost 2 years now. He's into video games and b-rate movies and we like the same music. I think it's cool to have different interests, because then you can introduce someone into something new or have the same done to you. 

I have dated a fur before in the past. lol It didn't go well. 

Uhh .__. I've never had issues with anyone in the furry community, in regards to thier religion.
I don't dig the whole "I believe in ____ I'm a victim" mindset though. Um.
Everyone is picked on/given hell for what they believe in at least ONCE in thier lives. Because that is life. Not everyone is tolerant, and you just have to take it with a grain of salt. The whole "the christians won't leave the pagans alone" thing is very old. Not *everyone* in a certain religion is going to be tolerant. But it is totally unfair to pick at christians at a whole and scream "intolerance!" I think no matter what you believe -  if you think someone is being intolerant of you, take a step back and see how you may be presenting yourself and your beliefs. Because you may find that you are the one being intolerant :3

And I'm undecided on my religion so I'm not defending anyone, I'm just trying to relay an  un-biased opinion of someone who has been observing this crap for far too long. 
(And I am not trying to start an argument XD that was just my 2 cents because I am blabby)


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 25, 2006)

> for far too long





> AriaKitty
> Newbie
> 
> 
> Posts: 2



...


----------



## furryskibum (Aug 25, 2006)

Ruiner said:
			
		

> > for far too long
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While *observing*, a post count matters not.  

Like some others here, being a fur is a hobby, not a requirement for dating.  :3


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 25, 2006)

> a post count matters not.


OMG YODA!


----------



## Duckage (Aug 25, 2006)

i dont think i've even mentioned it to anyone i've dated. though i usually end up dumping guys after a few weeks so i guess i've never been in a situation where i'd even really think about it. not really sure if i'd like to date a furry though, the few ive kept in contact with over the internet, while nice guys, are not exactly stable boyfriend material. and it would just be weird o.o


----------



## AriaKitty (Aug 25, 2006)

lol what's the problem with the post count? Just because I am a newbie *here* doesn't mean I am a n00b to the whole community XD ::earflappy::


----------



## Duckage (Aug 25, 2006)

AriaKitty said:
			
		

> lol what's the problem with the post count? Just because I am a newbie *here* doesn't mean I am a n00b to the whole community XD ::earflappy::



apparently it does to some users...


...


...


omg my double digit post count owns you, bow down to my seniority! XD


----------



## AriaKitty (Aug 25, 2006)

Duckage said:
			
		

> apparently it does to some users...
> ...
> ...
> omg my double digit post count owns you, bow down to my seniority! XD



Ahhh omg ::grovel and cringe:: XD


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 25, 2006)

*RE:   Furries and Dating.*



			
				Duckage said:
			
		

> AriaKitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its mainly because you're new HERE but youre acting like you got the gold key to the crapper


----------



## Duckage (Aug 25, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> its mainly because you're new HERE but youre acting like you got the gold key to the crapper



i sincerely apologize for having my own personality.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 25, 2006)

i accept it. DON'T let it happen again!!


----------



## furryskibum (Aug 25, 2006)

WTF.  I want a gold key.  D:


----------



## Duckage (Aug 25, 2006)

furryskibum said:
			
		

> WTF.  I want a gold key.  D:



NO, you use the bush!


----------



## InvaderPichu (Aug 25, 2006)

Post count matters not but how you act matters lots.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 25, 2006)

*RE:  Furries and Dating.*



			
				InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Post count matters not but how you act matters lots.



Bingo!



			
				Duckage said:
			
		

> NO, you use the bush!



this is a dumbass post. Thus, you shall be treated as such. Understand?


----------



## Duckage (Aug 25, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> this is a dumbass post. Thus, you shall be treated as such. Understand?



it was actually quite fitting, seeing as i, "had the golden key to the crapper" or something to that extent.


----------



## Duckage (Aug 25, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Post count matters not but how you act matters lots.



ah, is that so? so i should not ask questions of people who make threads with the intent of starting a discussion? are you some sort of retard or something? lol


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 25, 2006)

*RE:    Furries and Dating.*



			
				Duckage said:
			
		

> Silverdragon00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i said you were acting like you had the gold key to the crapper meaning you are acting ignorant and on top of the world and better than everyone else


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 25, 2006)

*RE:   Furries and Dating.*



			
				Duckage said:
			
		

> InvaderPichu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, you shouldn't make posts at all. And if InvaderPichu is a retard, your mental hadicap must be unfanthomable


----------



## Duckage (Aug 25, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> i said you were acting like you had the gold key to the crapper meaning you are acting ignorant and on top of the world and better than everyone else



i was? that's news to me. lol, all i did was ask a question to someone and pichu went off on some retarded tangent and you joined in trying to defend her and i rightfully defended myself. :lol:


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 25, 2006)

*RE:      Furries and Dating.*



			
				Duckage said:
			
		

> Silverdragon00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Doctor will he be all right?"
"I'm sorry, his brain is far beyond repair. He will be stupid for the rest of his life"
"NOOOOOOOO!!"

this is your life in a nutshelll


----------



## Duckage (Aug 25, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> "Doctor will he be all right?"
> "I'm sorry, his brain is far beyond repair. He will be stupid for the rest of his life"
> "NOOOOOOOO!!"
> 
> this is your life in a nutshelll



im... speechless.


----------



## AriaKitty (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't think anyone was acting like they had the "gold key to the crapper." .__.;

And people being new to the forums should not matter. That's a really silly thing to get your undies in a bind about.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 25, 2006)

thas it i'm calling thread derailment cuz this is getting out of hand. really stop fighting so dang much geez. if your gonna fight do it somewhere else.


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Aug 25, 2006)

howd this get so far offtopic? howd it end up here from dating& furries?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 25, 2006)

*RE:  Furries and Dating.*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> thas it i'm calling thread derailment cuz this is getting out of hand. really stop fighting so dang much geez. if your gonna fight do it somewhere else.



no need to fret anymore D-Wolf, i'm done. he didn't win, nor have i, but i'm tired of him


----------



## Azadeth (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm quite surprised and disappointed by this display. You'd think people who claim to be so forum-savvy wouldn't degenerate it into such an obnoxious and immature mishmash, and you don't need to be a forum vet to see it:

"You're a doodoo head!
"No, YOU'RE a doodoo head!"

As for the initial post, I wonder...if Stephen Hawking stopped in, would he be treated the same way because of his 1 post rating? I'm beginning to think so.

Aria's "newbie" posts were light years more eloquent than her triple digit post critics. Shame, shame, shame.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 26, 2006)

AriaKitty said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone was acting like they had the "gold key to the crapper." .__.;
> 
> And people being new to the forums should not matter. That's a really silly thing to get your undies in a bind about.



Now you know why I don't want to date furries, not that they're all bad  just look at this thread XD


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 26, 2006)

Azadeth said:
			
		

> Aria's "newbie" posts were light years more eloquent than her triple digit post critics. Shame, shame, shame.



well im no critic rest assured. i just wanna make it to the quadruple digits like silverwolfe and uncia. given my current speed with posting i'd say that this forum will be pwned by me in about 2-3 more months. why? cuz i have no social life. hence the fact that i need to start dating. but furries only please. unless ofcourse it were someone who could atleast tolerate me being furry, cuz thas cool too yah know.


----------



## Azadeth (Aug 26, 2006)

> Now you know why I don't want to date furries, not that they're all bad  just look at this thread XD



Immensely hypocritical, since you expect non-furries to date YOU.

Anyway, I hardly think this is different from anything you'd see on any other forums...I've been on many, and in fact I believe this one stands out as more mature and reasonable than most, which is why this thread surprised me.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 26, 2006)

*RE:  Furries and Dating.*



			
				Azadeth said:
			
		

> I'm quite surprised and disappointed by this display. You'd think people who claim to be so forum-savvy wouldn't degenerate it into such an obnoxious and immature mishmash, and you don't need to be a forum vet to see it:
> 
> "You're a doodoo head!
> "No, YOU'RE a doodoo head!"
> ...



i will admit, i was way out of hand and got carried away. and for that i am terribly sorry to everyone


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 26, 2006)

Heh... Has the thread been successfully re-railed again, then?



			
				AriaKitty said:
			
		

> I don't dig the whole "I believe in ____ I'm a victim" mindset though. Um.
> Everyone is picked on/given hell for what they believe in at least ONCE in thier lives. Because that is life. Not everyone is tolerant, and you just have to take it with a grain of salt. The whole "the christians won't leave the pagans alone" thing is very old. Not *everyone* in a certain religion is going to be tolerant. But it is totally unfair to pick at christians at a whole and scream "intolerance!" I think no matter what you believe -  if you think someone is being intolerant of you, take a step back and see how you may be presenting yourself and your beliefs. Because you may find that you are the one being intolerant :3


*nod nods*. Makes me wonder how some people can get as far as dating if they're automatically going to presume the worst.
_(Well, excepting the usual "I'm just here 'coz of my hormones" "excuse"... ^^)._


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 26, 2006)

Azadeth said:
			
		

> > Now you know why I don't want to date furries, not that they're all bad  just look at this thread XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you're getting wayyyyyyyyyyyy too much into this, I'm a friend of Aria's and I was bringing a bit of levity to the stupidity of the thread I don't even consider myself a furry so ummm yeah, I've dated NON furries, rofl. Please read previous posts.

It seems that you wanted to jump in and be a hero, I don't see how "immensely hypocrtical" even validated itself as an argument here, there is no EXPECTATION of who is going to date me. That argument lies on a terrible logical fallicy and actually turns something meant as humor (hence the emoticons) into a post worth angsting about? 

Here is the other problem, your post count really doesn't matter, but what does matter is that before you jump in and try to attack someone on the basis that you want to defend your friend, you yourself *might* want to take a step back and gauge the situation before you start falling into the same traps you accuse others of being in. It is a great pet peeve when people blindly attack another just because they see a response that involves their friend, (efriend, furrend or whatever) that they don't like because they don't understand the context of the post. 

Don't be a sheep ok? I respect Aria a lot and I consider her to be a friend, but your methodology of response was no better than the people who based their decision on a post count. Sit back, read the thread and know who the players are before trying to punch someone out because you're upset over her treatment.


----------



## dani-kitty (Aug 26, 2006)

Well..._wow_. This thread turned into all sorts of special.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Aug 26, 2006)

dani-kitty said:
			
		

> Well..._wow_. this thread turned into all sorts of special.



Most threads on this forum DO.

As for what kind of special, it usually depends on the posters, or the original poster.

*WORLD'S SMALLEST VIOLIN*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 26, 2006)

dani-kitty said:
			
		

> Well..._wow_. This thread turned into all sorts of special.



ROFL no kidding. Surprised the special olypmics image macro hasn't shown up yet XD


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 26, 2006)

what does ROFL mean? i have been living under a rock and it has been buggin me for some time now.


----------



## emptyF (Aug 26, 2006)

rolling on the floor laughing


----------



## Mr Cullen (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 26, 2006)

*RE:  Furries and Dating.*



			
				Mr Cullen said:
			
		

>



rofl

well i guess i can't cheat in the special olympics anymore...


----------



## Touch My Badger (Aug 26, 2006)

I've dated both furs and non-furs, and I'd say I prefer furs much more.


----------



## Touch My Badger (Aug 26, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> what does ROFL mean? i have been living under a rock and it has been buggin me for some time now.



It stands for Rolling On the Floor Laughing. :3


----------



## Teneba (Aug 27, 2006)

Ive actually been thinking about this subject for a while now.  Ive more or less been a lone wolf for a few years now (no pun intended) And just recently have started to interact in some furry communties online, I have yet to tell anyone I know in person that I am in fact a fur.

It's a delicate situation, since I'm more or less 'In the closet' as one might say.  Just recently I have made very small inferences to some of my friends, whom I know in person, on AIM that I am a fur, yet I still havent built up the confidence to say it straight forward and aloud.

I would prefer to meet a girl who is a fur, and perhaps is even more open about it in person.  The only problem is, if I can't forwardly admit it, how would I meet someone in the first place?


----------



## coffeewolf (Aug 28, 2006)

depends to me. I generally give marks /10 for boyfriends, and being a furry is a *big* leg up in the whole area. Thats how i do things.


----------



## artofstacy (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, it would be nice to find a fellow fur to date, but it's not absolutly nessary to me. I'm actuly in a poly relationship where I have 2 wonderful mates. 1 is a Furry, the other is not (actuly hates me mentioneing going to cons because he says he wouldnt fit in, though I think he just likes to whine)
The first one I mentioned actuly found me while buying some of my art.
The other I met at an Amtgard event (amtgard.com)
Overall I just prefer a person to be tolerant of my weirdness (I'm pagan, bisexual, and weird in so many other ways aswell, such as I am "Girly" but fit right at home playing video games and most my friends are actuly males, I dont get along with most  females, just something about me I guess, though actuly alot of my online friends are female...si I really don't know anymore.
To get to the point, As long as a person loves or likes me for me, I'd go on a date with them, wheter or not they actuly participate in what I do.


----------



## abantiades (Oct 8, 2006)

I think it helps the relationship because being a furry is a big part of people's lives.


----------



## Faukx (Oct 8, 2006)

Im not realy dating at the moment, but the relations (2 short ones) that i had where before i could realy call myself a fur. But i don't mind non fur's, as long as they exept me for what and who i am. But i think that dating a non fur could never be as good as dating another fur. But since i cant find anny fur's in my country i almost gave up trying to find and date a fur.


----------



## Kellervo (Oct 8, 2006)

I've never really told anyone about my furriness, but I've also never dated another fur. At first I thought that was mainly because there just wasn't any furs near where I lived.



> Have you tried pounced.org? I thought there were no other furries in Iowa aside from myself and Merrypaws, but I found out there are about 20! Try it, its rather awesome.



...though I would've loved to have known about pounced.org back then because now I can see there's about 20 or so in Calgary.

I don't know for sure yet, but I think I'd be more comfortable dating another fur then a non-fur. For one, I wouldn't be able to explain it, at all I think.


----------



## SevenFisher (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, it is no big importance to me  - as long if my "boyfriend" can accpet me for what I am, then all is fine.

However, I have no experience.I haven't dated anyone at all..I want to though.  Non-furs or furs, doesn't matter..but it'd be nice if I do have boyfriend who is into furry as I am. 

But living in Scotland, there aren't many furs around here. >.> Or I can't tell.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Never really occured to me..
I've never dated a fur. Hell it's been over year since I've dated anyone or have a serious close relationship. 
On the subject of dating furs, I wouldn't mind, at the very least it would be interesting.


----------



## JonnyAMax (Oct 13, 2006)

um... I dont know what just happened above me here buuuut...

I've only been on a "date" once and it didn't go so well.  By nature I'm a loner so my one on one interaction skills aren't the greatest.  Granted I'd have nothing against going out even on a casual "date" with a furry.  I dunno if I could be in an actual relationship with a furry or anyone for that matter.... but sure yeah, I got nothin against goin out for some coffee or a movie, though I dunno anyone where I'm at :


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 15, 2006)

Frankly, I don't think it's that big of a deal.  Granted, no one I know knows that I'm a furry, although I've inferred it to a few people.
In any case, I don't think furry vs. non-fur would have much of a bearing, aside from giving us something in common, but only having one thing in common is, I think, bad anyway.  The only thing I'd care about was if they were accepting of furryness in general, because if someone isn't accepting of furryness, then they probably aren't very open-minded, which is not the sort of person I'd want to be with.
(Just to clarify, it definitely wouldn't hurt if they _were_ a fur, but it's far from being something I'd explictly look for.)


----------



## Icarus (Oct 15, 2006)

Do scales count as furs?
and if not what if a scale dates a fur?
does it make it a little wrong, cause 
I do think I'd rather date a scale.
We'd relate better methinks...


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 15, 2006)

I can't vouch for anyone else, Icarus, but IMHO, Scalies are part of the Furry Fandom, yes.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 15, 2006)

ohhhhhh
okies.
just wonderin...


----------



## eulalea (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm actually having problems with my current boyfriend....

and I think that we would connect much, much better if he was....Atleast into animals, if not a fur, or a therian.

Personally, I am a therian, and anthromorphic ARTIST, not a fur- but I DO love cons, and furriness is fun.


----------



## shy (Oct 16, 2006)

I would prefer any person I date at least know what they are... Doesn't matter if they actually like them or not. I'm not huge into furries, I say that, but I still buy furry artwork and make furry artwork and talk with furs online and go to AC and get real snuggly with furs. They got to be at least down with that. My ex really wasn't and it led to a lot of whining and him showing up at conventions (AC used to be very close in proximity to where i lived at the time), interupting my good time. That was totally lame.


----------

